# Lookie what I found for $1 each



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

YUMMY! Super soft. Found at Grocery Outlet of all places.. Do you think I should make myself something or something for charity? :idea:


----------



## rogmankir (Aug 8, 2011)

Lovely color! I think you should make something for me. Oh wait, that wasn't one of the choices, was it? : )


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

rogmankir said:


> Lovely color! I think you should make something for me. Oh wait, that wasn't one of the choices, was it? : )


ROFLMAO! No. Mine, mine, Mine....ALL MINE!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

hennalady said:


> rogmankir said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely color! I think you should make something for me. Oh wait, that wasn't one of the choices, was it? : )
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
As you all were; For me - I want a shawl.......please. @@

Donna Rae


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Did I forget to mention this is my favorite color? LOL. I take it I got a good find here.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Gorgeous, hat, glove and scarves please!
Enjoy your catch!


----------



## arealasset (Jul 26, 2011)

I just want to reach out and touch.......


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I know!!!! I bought every single one they had too  Who needs gas??? LOL


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

What a great find, and it looks so soft. I'm sure what ever you decide to make it will be beautiful, I really like the color.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

It seems Santa came early to you this year.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Squishy.....mmmmm


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful color. And lots of skeins. I think I would make a kimono type sweater, the boxy kind. Something that everyone would notice!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I kinda have my eye on a pattern, You guys tell me what you think:
http://www.cocoknits.com/knit/garments/accessories/cocoknits_FOC_Cowl.pdf


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

That looks like a great idea. But you will still have a lot of yarn left I think. 

Nice idea for a cowl.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

With any luck at all 


bsaito said:


> That looks like a great idea. But you will still have a lot of yarn left I think.
> 
> Nice idea for a cowl.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Did I forget to mention this is my favorite color? LOL. I take it I got a good find here.


At least tell us which grocery store? Maybe there's another one out there???????? It could happen!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Did I forget to mention this is my favorite color? LOL. I take it I got a good find here.
> ...


It was called Grocery Outlet. They have a website, you can see if there is one near you.  :thumbup:


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I kinda have my eye on a pattern, You guys tell me what you think:
> http://www.cocoknits.com/knit/garments/accessories/cocoknits_FOC_Cowl.pdf


I think its lovely.......... 
:thumbup:


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

what is the content on this yummy stuff?


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

hennalady said:


> PearlofGreatPrice said:
> 
> 
> > hennalady said:
> ...


^5 Thank You!!!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

A Grocery outlet Maybe Aldi in oz LOL


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you think we could tell Aldi we would like to see that! :lol:



Irish maggie said:


> A Grocery outlet Maybe Aldi in oz LOL


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful shade and texture.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

make something for Charity 
it makes you feel good


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I love this pattern and your beautiful yarn!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ahhhhhhh, I can just feel it's lucious softness. Yummy color too!
A hat , scarf and mittens are calling out for you! :lol:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Is it Aldi's that has it?


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I kinda have my eye on a pattern, You guys tell me what you think:
> http://www.cocoknits.com/knit/garments/accessories/cocoknits_FOC_Cowl.pdf


Cool pattern! Thanks...


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Delicious! 
Merry Christmas 
DEW


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Lucky you! Boy, you never know do you????


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I love that pink and I love Coco Knits patterns - It'll be a winner!


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh did I mention pink is my favorite color too?


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

It is Christmas so treat yourself.


----------



## CathyS (Jan 15, 2011)

I vote for "treat yourself" - you deserve it! You already do a lot for charity, and it is so pretty - special for YOU! Please post photos so we can all see how it turns out.

CathyS


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

My dream has been a beautiful scarf and hat out of yarn just like that. I shall PM you with my address! LOL
I am so envious of your wonderful find. Let the yarn speak to you. Take it into your hands, put up to your face, caress it, and it will tell you what it wants to be. Have fun no matter what you decide to do. Lucky, lucky you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! Talk about luck.


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

That is my color, pick me.


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

That's funny!!!



rogmankir said:


> Lovely color! I think you should make something for me. Oh wait, that wasn't one of the choices, was it? : )


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I kinda have my eye on a pattern, You guys tell me what you think:
> http://www.cocoknits.com/knit/garments/accessories/cocoknits_FOC_Cowl.pdf


pattern looks nice, but wouldn't the rib get lost in the texture of the yarn? what about garter stitch? maybe a poncho? poncho and hat? whatever you decide, i'm sure it will be lovely, because the yarn is lovely - colour and texture.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

If that has a high wool content, I would felt it.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Hot diggity! I'm glad one of us got it, anyway. Merry Christmas!


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nummy!!! Sure I bet local shelters would welcome some pretty hats and scarves!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Love the color and the pattern. In fact I printed it out for myself. I'm not sure the texture of your yarn would be compatible with the pattern though. A nice shawl would be my choice. Whatever you decide on will be terrific, I'm sure. Enjoy. Edith Merry CHRISTmas!!


----------



## BettyJ591 (Nov 28, 2011)

Love the colour and the pattern. Get busy and enjoy making and wearing it.


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

Deinately make something for you! Your favorite color, your hands feeling how soft and lovely it is.

Just a reminder to you guys -- keep an eye on all Tuesday Morning outlets. They regularly get designer yarns in for very affordable prices. Trendsetter, Ella Rae, Louisa Harding and the like.

Lyn in NC


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

hennalady said:


> YUMMY! Super soft. Found at Grocery Outlet of all places.. Do you think I should make myself something or something for charity? :idea:


I could be a charity!? I am sorta poor and pitiful and need something so beautifully pink! shhh don't look at all those piles of yarn around here....There's always room for more. Beside which they squish to make room......
Oh the pitiful I gotta have 4 teeth removed today! been on antibiotics for a week and waiting that long to get the job done...due to abscesses. At least they don't hurt a lot anymore but they will in a few more hours.......Not looking forward to this next few days......


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, I love the cowl pattern and think that would give you lots of wearing options. Then a nice hat or gloves to go with. Wonderful color, great bargin, you go girl!!


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, the cowl is great. And if you have enough...maybe a hat or fingerless gloves...


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes I like the color as well and I will appreciate whatever you like to make for me LOL.

Seriously the yarn is beautiful, make yourself the scarf and enjoy it, after all it is Christmas.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oooooh perfect pattern for that yummie yarn...
Do you need my mailing address? HAHAHAHA!

You enjoy sweet lady and lavish yourself in that beauty.

Hugs,

Camilla



hennalady said:


> I kinda have my eye on a pattern, You guys tell me what you think:
> http://www.cocoknits.com/knit/garments/accessories/cocoknits_FOC_Cowl.pdf


----------



## Omagirl (Dec 10, 2011)

abc123 said:


> make something for Charity
> it makes you feel good


I instantly thought about a donation for Breast Cancer Awareness. The color is beautiful...someone would be proud to wear a hat, scarf and gloves.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Evesch...
I will keep you in my prayers...I have had same problems.

Hugs and God Bless you,

Camilla



evesch said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > YUMMY! Super soft. Found at Grocery Outlet of all places.. Do you think I should make myself something or something for charity? :idea:
> ...


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice! Love the color!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Great buy, beautiful color. And I love your little kitty.


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

When was the last time u made something for ur self? This ks the rime of hiving also to itself! :lol:


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

like the pattern, but from the looks of the yarn, it is thick/thin think about how that will look in the rib. same answer for a Kimono sweater I just finished one of those and thick thin isn't good for that. Love the color post what finally develops. MC(Merry Christmas) di


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

CathyS said:


> I vote for "treat yourself" - you deserve it! You already do a lot for charity, and it is so pretty - special for YOU! Please post photos so we can all see how it turns out.
> 
> CathyS


agree wholeheartedly


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Can you please tell me where you got your avatar? I just love it.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

The dollar stores around here have this all the time. I've also seen it in Big Lots. Whenever I have a charity project, I head for the Yankee Dollar or Dollar Tree store for the yarn. Never know what they have so it's always a treat.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Very good find, you should do something for yourself and if something is left do it for charity.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

I think you have enough there to make yourself a scarf and one for charity and maybe matching headbands-- gotta keep those ears warm. 

What grocery store was that?!!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I know!!!! I bought every single one they had too  Who needs gas??? LOL


yea, who needs gas you can always get out and push it... ;-)


----------



## Carpe Diem (Nov 5, 2011)

A thick cabled cowl and a pull on hat or beret to match. Lovely and warm.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

We all make things for other people, occasionally for ourselves, but what we really want is for someone else to make something for us! Add me to the list!


----------



## Betty J. (Jan 25, 2011)

Make some for you and the chariety


----------



## LindaLeeHawking (May 14, 2011)

I live in northern CA too and we have a Grocery Outlet here also and it is always just amazing what you can find in this store. It makes shopping kinda fun.
Thanks for sharing. I love it!



hennalady said:


> YUMMY! Super soft. Found at Grocery Outlet of all places.. Do you think I should make myself something or something for charity? :idea:


----------



## c50 (Jun 14, 2011)

I just printed the pattern. I vote make it.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

My down-feathered ski jacket is white - so the color is perfect and so is the cowl!! I'll take one to go!!! LOL! Beautiful find both yarn and pattern.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

bsaito said:


> That looks like a great idea. But you will still have a lot of yarn left I think.
> 
> Nice idea for a cowl.


With the xtra yarn she has left over she could make herself some fingerless gloves.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> A Grocery outlet Maybe Aldi in oz LOL


OH Irish maggie...I have a Aldi just 2 min down the road from me. I shop there all the time. LOL!!!!


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

my take is if it requires a special wash I would make it for you, been my experience unless you can tell them directly it will be that beautiful thing that felted, not sure what its made out of


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

abc123 said:


> make something for Charity
> it makes you feel good


Well once she makes her fingerless gloves and crowl for her self she could make something for charity also with what she has left. Maybe a chemo hat or two. Bet that would feel warm and fuzzy on anyones head.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tell ya what Charity starts at home so... first make for self and anything left make something for a Charity.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I kinda have my eye on a pattern, You guys tell me what you think:
> http://www.cocoknits.com/knit/garments/accessories/cocoknits_FOC_Cowl.pdf


Love the color and the cowl you picket.
Woundering if that nice pattern will look the same, made in the yarn that varries in thickness?
Since you have so much of it, you could give it a go and find out :thumbup:


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

bsaito said:


> That looks like a great idea. But you will still have a lot of yarn left I think.
> 
> Nice idea for a cowl.


I think she might have enough for all of us to get a cowl. lol


----------



## charliebrown (Oct 13, 2011)

HOW VERY PRETTY... THANKS FOR SHARING, I LOVE THE PATTERN. PLEASE POST A PICTURE WITH THE FINISHED COWL... LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING WHAT BECOMES OF THE AMAZING FIND.


----------



## Debbiewein7 (Aug 3, 2011)

I love the yarn. What a find! I also love the pattern, but I must be real thick headed because I don't understand the button concept :?: :shock:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

where can I find this 
grocery Outlet?- You lucky lady!


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

This is a great find and I like your pattern..


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucky, lucky, lady!


----------



## Zephyr (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks lovely - treat yourself and then post a picture. I'll look forward to it.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes! I would look lovely in that cowl! :lol:

Enjoy! Enjoy!

Anita



hennalady said:


> I kinda have my eye on a pattern, You guys tell me what you think:
> http://www.cocoknits.com/knit/garments/accessories/cocoknits_FOC_Cowl.pdf


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Very yummy! What is it made of? If it is wool, make it for yourself as it might be harder to care for . I may be wrong, but I think most charity recipients prefer something easily washable. Any opinions there?


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

Make something for yourself...you deserve it and it is your favorite color. You found a great buy there.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Debbiewein7 said:


> I love the yarn. What a find! I also love the pattern, but I must be real thick headed because I don't understand the button concept :?: :shock:


Since it is a short "scarf" the button allows it to be worn in many ways without falling off.


----------



## Debbiewein7 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok, got that part, but I don't understand how to attach it duh?


----------



## debi7456 (Apr 6, 2011)

Great Deal you found!!!!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

I can see a loverely scarf around that little neck that won't interefree with your head phone, . fun buy


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

At the Grocery Store??!! Wow, I have to shop at a place like that, my grocer only sells food! Let us know what you make, I want to see something beautifully pink on you!


----------



## Amozetti (Nov 22, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Did I forget to mention this is my favorite color? LOL. I take it I got a good find here.


Ooh! Cool Beans!!! :mrgreen: I love the color, and it looks like you could curl up and sleep in the softness! I think you should make at least one thing for yourself, and then use the rest for gifts.........the best of both worlds!!!! :lol:


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Well, in my opinion since your avatar was the first thing I saw this morning upon opening KP and making me smile....I say you should make it for yourself! Pink is my favorite also! All shades of pink!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Isn't it fun to find bargains like that? I like pink, too. Hint, hint!


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

Great bargain and beautiful yarn! I think you should make yourself something. If you are like me, I'm always making for someone else and not myself. Pamper yourself this time!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

mmm that will make up gorgeous.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

hennalady said:


> YUMMY! Super soft. Found at Grocery Outlet of all places.. Do you think I should make myself something or something for charity? :idea:


Definitely something for yourself. A bargain in your fav color? It was meant for YOU!


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

yummy. lucky you. great find.


----------



## Knitnut101 (Aug 19, 2011)

Love it and the yarn. It will be gorgeous!!


----------



## Winds Free (Apr 20, 2011)

Love it - think I'll make myself one. You could always make more for gifts if you have enough left over.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

O.K....You girls over the pond. What the heck are you talking about?? Although I have desires to go to Au one day I dont speak the lingo :O


sweetsue said:


> Do you think we could tell Aldi we would like to see that! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :?:


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Aldi is a grocery chain in Australia. We also have at least one here and there in the US.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Gypsie. She has that effect on me too. I have to agree with you and several others on this one too. I should make ME something and use what's left for charity. I have been soooooooo busy this year with charity projects that my friends and family are not getting hand made this year. They will however get a bag of yarn with a promise and no picture or description of what it will be. :O This should get them to get it back to me quickly to get to "Open" it again.  Meanie Huh????? LOL


gypsie said:


> Well, in my opinion since your avatar was the first thing I saw this morning upon opening KP and making me smile....I say you should make it for yourself! Pink is my favorite also! All shades of pink!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

So I can .. um.. call on you to ... um.. help me??? I do not follow patterns well in knit!


LynneA said:


> I love that pink and I love Coco Knits patterns - It'll be a winner!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes Ma'am! Sir, Ma'am.. LOL Donna You are on top of your game today!


e.ridenh said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > rogmankir said:
> ...


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

I s their enough for you to make a shrug for yourself and 
maybe a hat for charity?? Having your cake and eating it too....
Looks like raspberry sherbert Yum.... :shock:


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

hennalady said:


> YUMMY! Super soft. Found at Grocery Outlet of all places.. Do you think I should make myself something or something for charity? :idea:


Awesome! Now, that's what I call a bargain! If you made something for yourself, you would have it the rest of your life. If you made it for Charity, the warm fuzzy feel good feeling would clothe your heart for the rest of your life.

Either way, it's all good!!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Poly / Acrylic. Luck me. I am allergic to wool! I know, who knits when they cant use wool. ME!!


wetfeet2 said:


> what is the content on this yummy stuff?


 :lol:


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

yes yes yes. That pink yarn would look lovely in that pattern.. What a find you got and what a lot of friends you now have. lol


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

pinkladydew said:


> Oh did I mention pink is my favorite color too?


 :lol:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

What a wonderful find? Is there enough to do both? You definitely deserve something for being so savvy and picking it up!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

LynneA said:


> Aldi is a grocery chain in Australia. We also have at least one here and there in the US.


I love the Aldi stores. We have one in Garland, Tx. It's fun to shop there.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

You funny Beadlady!! Have you seen my bead postings :O


beadlady said:


> That is my color, pick me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

This is wonderful! Good things happen to good people 

In my mind, I can see an "infinity" scarf! They are so easy to make on circular needles.

Also, I can see the Cabildo Cowl in the two colors, striped, if you will.

Red Heart has a free pattern for the Cabildo Cowl, Pattern No. 90620AD.

Definately, make something for yourself or a special relative!

Merry Christmas


----------



## Amozetti (Nov 22, 2011)

Nanimal said:


> LynneA said:
> 
> 
> > Aldi is a grocery chain in Australia. We also have at least one here and there in the US.
> ...


I worked in an Aldi Whse in Iowa for 18 yrs.! I love the stores too! :thumbup: I always hoped they would send me to train workers in an Australian Whse. when they opened, but no such luck!! :wink:


----------



## oliviaskillings (Sep 25, 2011)

I think thats a winner!!! What a great find!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

what a great color - make something for yourself - if you are like me, I make for everyone else and leave myself out. I vow to change that in this next year!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Did someone say slippers?? http://www.pinkslipperproject.org/slipper-patterns.html I love all your input ladies. I had posted another cowl I want to do that is done with this yarn, but rookie me cannot get the hang of using stitch markers and I gave up on that pattern. Maybe I should save this yarn for when I CAN do it.
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Cowls/90-minute-wasabi-cowl/ct/1


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I kinda have my eye on a pattern, You guys tell me what you think:
> http://www.cocoknits.com/knit/garments/accessories/cocoknits_FOC_Cowl.pdf


That is just one of the things you could make and be lovely.. How about the rest of the yarn?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Honestly I wish I could wrap everyone in it like a fuzzy HUG! I am thinking slippers too and maybe a set of mittens for when my hands cramp from all the knitting and crocheting I do. It would be like a hug for my fingers.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks, but I cant find this one at red heart. Can you send the link?? Curious minds want to see 


ireneofnc said:


> This is wonderful! Good things happen to good people
> 
> In my mind, I can see an "infinity" scarf! They are so easy to make on circular needles.
> 
> ...


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

Lucky you!  I have a Groc. outlet nearby and will have to check it out! I have seen yarn there before.....is your yarn that new kind that you have to open up with your fingers as you knit and it looks kind of like a mesh or web type yarn? I love the color!!
wlbindub


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I have to finish my other project before I take it out of the bag, so I cannot say for sure :O Must finish WIP has become my mantra for a week or so as I want to have it in a childs hands for Christmas!....


wlbindub said:


> Lucky you!  I have a Groc. outlet nearby and will have to check it out! I have seen yarn there before.....is your yarn that new kind that you have to open up with your fingers as you knit and it looks kind of like a mesh or web type yarn? I love the color!!
> wlbindub


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks like I am late today lovely color


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Love the pattern. I'd make something for yourself and for charity with any leftovers. Looks like there would be plenty.


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

I know what you mean about those WIP's, I have lots of them....at all times, lol....Merry Christmas to you and everyone on KP!!


----------



## shadowlight (Dec 1, 2011)

hennalady said:


> YUMMY! Super soft. Found at Grocery Outlet of all places.. Do you think I should make myself something or something for charity? :idea:


Oh, wow, isn't that beautiful? And it looks so soft. Charity or for yourself...charity or yourself...charity... ummm...what was the question again? :wink: Whatever you decide, I hope you post a picture. What a find!


----------



## Edith (May 8, 2011)

You did not mention the name of store where you found such a bargain. Could you please share that info.
Sometimes the 99c stores have limited LionBrand yarns. Another place is 'Big Lots'


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

I think your "fear of commitment" cowl would be lovely in this yarn. Not too detailed for the yarn, not too detailed to keep track of. Just enough interest to keep you going! lol. Go for it!
Kristine


----------



## irishcats (Mar 11, 2011)

I think this yarn would make a lovely cowl like the one in the pattern you posted. Go for it!! happy Christmas to you!


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lucky you! What beautiful yarn! My daughter was salivating when she saw the color. lol! The 2nd cowl pattern you posted was written for that kind of yarn, so it would be perfect. The ribs in the 1st pattern would be completely lost with the texture of the yarn.


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

What a find!!!!! Love the bright shade of pink....


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! It's beautiful! And how amazing to find it where you found it! Wasn't that fun?

I think you should knit something for yourself out of it.

Enjoy!

Hazel


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

When you find a gift like this "follow your heart" in what you decide to make. that way everyone will be happy


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I kinda have my eye on a pattern, You guys tell me what you think:
> http://www.cocoknits.com/knit/garments/accessories/cocoknits_FOC_Cowl.pdf


Wow this is really multi use with a simple piece--nice pattern thanks. Can't wait to see a pic of your finished product.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

bsaito said:


> That looks like a great idea. But you will still have a lot of yarn left I think.
> 
> Nice idea for a cowl.


One of those nice big ones, that drape over the shoulder.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I love everyones enthusiasm about my Lovelies. They are small skeins, the brand is I believe the same as you find at Big Lots also. "Festival" (Looks like the same printing as the "Gala" from B.L.) and I got it at Grocery outlet.
As for all you kitty lovers following this I have a page called CATS! to share your beautiful Kittys on .
So much yarn, so little time....


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Wow! It's beautiful! And how amazing to find it where you found it! Wasn't that fun?
> 
> I think you should knit something for yourself out of it.
> 
> ...


Me too :<)


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! Who needs groceries when you can have YARN! I also think that your lovely pink yarn would make a wonderful shawl. I will gladly model it around town for you so everyone can admire your handiwork! Hee-hee-hee....
Yes, I will bring it back....eventually....


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Well, I love everyones enthusiasm about my Lovelies. They are small skeins, the brand is I believe the same as you find at Big Lots also. "Festival" (Looks like the same printing as the "Gala" from B.L.) and I got it at Grocery outlet.
> As for all you kitty lovers following this I have a page called CATS! to share your beautiful Kittys on .
> So much yarn, so little time....


What's your yarn made out of??

Hazel


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Hohjocello said:


> Wow! Who needs groceries when you can have YARN! I also think that your lovely pink yarn would make a wonderful shawl. I will gladly model it around town for you so everyone can admire your handiwork! Hee-hee-hee....
> Yes, I will bring it back....eventually....


LOLOLOL Buncah funny girls here I have several shawls already, so I am leaning towards something I can use on the Harley to keep the chill off my neck and maybe ears, that works with the helmet.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Poly/Acyrlic


Hazel Blumberg said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I love everyones enthusiasm about my Lovelies. They are small skeins, the brand is I believe the same as you find at Big Lots also. "Festival" (Looks like the same printing as the "Gala" from B.L.) and I got it at Grocery outlet.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

WOW!!!!What a find! What a fabulous color! I vote you make something for yourself...and the cowl you are looking at is lovely...however, you probably have enough yarn to make a bigger cowl...therefore more of a shot of color...you really can't overdo this fabulous color..so why not knit something so special that people will walk into plate glass doors trying to decide what it is they have just seen....look at the cowls on ravelry....
julie


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Trust me I have! Drooling does my laptop no good....


julietremain said:


> WOW!!!!What a find! What a fabulous color! I vote you make something for yourself...and the cowl you are looking at is lovely...however, you probably have enough yarn to make a bigger cowl...therefore more of a shot of color...you really can't overdo this fabulous color..so why not knit something so special that people will walk into plate glass doors trying to decide what it is they have just seen....look at the cowls on ravelry....
> julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Perfect, love the idea that you can wear this cowl so many different ways.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Perfect, love the idea that you can wear this cowl so many different ways.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

hennalady said:


> YUMMY! Super soft. Found at Grocery Outlet of all places.. Do you think I should make myself something or something for charity? :idea:


With the texture-thisd would make a beautiful Teddy-there are heaps of patterns here in the search pattern link-.....


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > YUMMY! Super soft. Found at Grocery Outlet of all places.. Do you think I should make myself something or something for charity? :idea:
> ...


Like a "Teddy" one wears, or one you hug?? ROFLMAO I crack myself up sometimes 
   :lol: :XD:


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello again!
Wow! You ride a Harley! I drove a motorcycle once, but I crashed into my own car with it and dented the hubcap. Several of my friends witnessed this event, and they have never let me forget it! When we get together, the topic is usually mentioned---and recalled in great detail! Ouch! BTW I like your idea of a helmut warmer. I'm sure you would never crash into your own car with your bike!



hennalady said:


> Hohjocello said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Who needs groceries when you can have YARN! I also think that your lovely pink yarn would make a wonderful shawl. I will gladly model it around town for you so everyone can admire your handiwork! Hee-hee-hee....
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks like a great pattern and perhaps be able to make more than one. That way you can have one and you can give one for charity. It's a WIN-WIN to me. And, lucky you!! What a great find!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

hennalady said:


> kiwi11 said:
> 
> 
> > hennalady said:
> ...


One to hug--in a lumpy or textured yarn-thay look really great -


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I ride one but I dont drive one. I am happy riding on the back. I was saving for one when I got into a car accident (Passenger in a head on) and broke my collarbone. Cant lift it- dont drive it. I had to buy a car instead. My first automatic ever. Sorry to hear about your crash! OUCHIE 


Hohjocello said:


> Hello again!
> Wow! You ride a Harley! I drove a motorcycle once, but I crashed into my own car with it and dented the hubcap. Several of my friends witnessed this event, and they have never let me forget it! When we get together, the topic is usually mentioned---and recalled in great detail! Ouch! BTW I like your idea of a helmut warmer. I'm sure you would never crash into your own car with your bike!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbdown:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Got my eye on a Kitty pattern. Its a thought.....


kiwi11 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > kiwi11 said:
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

hennalady said:


> YUMMY! Super soft. Found at Grocery Outlet of all places.. Do you think I should make myself something or something for charity? :idea:


Aren't you the lucky one and such a beautiful colour. And I have to smile everytime I see your avatar.


----------



## koolgreatgranny (Aug 12, 2011)

Such beautiful yarn! It looks as soft as an angora bunny. I love the pattern you are thinking about. Kind of an early Christmas present isn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Make something for your self. Love the color.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Finders Keepers ....make something for yourself.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Actually koolgreatgranny, its Torture. I have vowed not to use any of it till my WIP is done....


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

czechmate said:


> Finders Keepers ....make something for yourself.


 :thumbup: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Pink isn't my fav but I could learn to love it. Whacha making me???


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I kinda have my eye on a pattern, You guys tell me what you think:
> http://www.cocoknits.com/knit/garments/accessories/cocoknits_FOC_Cowl.pdf


Lovely pattern, and it will look super pretty with your color. I am saving the pattern, it is so many different things all beautiful. Please share when you are finish if you make this one. (or anything else, for that matter, it is such inspiration to see all you KP readers make, so much talent)


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

More funny girls huh Roe??? I gotta get outta here for a while so please do not be offended if I cant click you out a reply soon today. Duty calls. Anyone knows how to crochet, type and clean house at the same time please send me a PM ~:O)


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I love the colour. It's my favourite.
Make something nice for yourself.
Merry Christmas 
Marie


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> A Grocery outlet Maybe Aldi in oz LOL


Aldi's and grocery Outlet are 2 diffrent stores. I have both here. Want to go to GO Grocery, as we call it.
Can I put in an order for a lapghan PLEASE?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Might as well jacki, every one else has LOL


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

arwenian said:


> Very yummy! What is it made of? If it is wool, make it for yourself as it might be harder to care for . I may be wrong, but I think most charity recipients prefer something easily washable. Any opinions there?


Yes, most specify NO Wool both because of need the need for special care and the possibility of allergies. There are a couple charities out there that do specify wool tho. Those things go overseas to places that they don't know what to do with anything but wool products.


----------



## phaedracan (Dec 2, 2011)

I like the cowl idea... wonder how a snood would look out of that... its so soft and warm and textured and pretty pink


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

I bought some beautiful yarn yesterday at Big Lots for $1 each as well. :lol:


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

hennalady said:


> YUMMY! Super soft. Found at Grocery Outlet of all places.. Do you think I should make myself something or something for charity? :idea:


In asking the question that you did I'm sure we know it will go solely to you. A sincere person would never ask such a question. That is probably why you got the responses that you did!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Mary Smith said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > YUMMY! Super soft. Found at Grocery Outlet of all places.. Do you think I should make myself something or something for charity? :idea:
> ...


Wow. I guess if you knew me you would not say such a thing.... I commit about 5 hours a DAY doing charity. How about you?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Bobbie9 said:


> I bought some beautiful yarn yesterday at Big Lots for $1 each as well. :lol:


Gopod for you Bobbie!  It is a treat huh?


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Bobbie9 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought some beautiful yarn yesterday at Big Lots for $1 each as well. :lol:
> ...


I always find great yarn bargains @ Big Lots! ;-)


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

evesch said:


> arwenian said:
> 
> 
> > Very yummy! What is it made of? If it is wool, make it for yourself as it might be harder to care for . I may be wrong, but I think most charity recipients prefer something easily washable. Any opinions there?
> ...


I am allergic to wool so am unable to work in it. I think that is why I like this one so much. Also the reason for my dilema...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Bobbie9 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Bobbie9 said:
> ...


Ditto! Me too.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Mary Smith said:
> 
> 
> > hennalady said:
> ...


Take no notice of her nasty remarks she is just jealous. It is lovely and you be sure and make something nice for yourself. Merry Chrismas from Marie


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks for the nice reminder. I was letting it get to me  There always has to be one around I guess.... Now, where is my "Bah Humbug" hat?????


Heartseas said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Mary Smith said:
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

In asking the question that you did I'm sure we know it will go solely to you. A sincere person would never ask such a question. That is probably why you got the responses that you did![/quote]


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

wannabear said:


> In asking the question that you did I'm sure we know it will go solely to you. A sincere person would never ask such a question. That is probably why you got the responses that you did!


 [/quote]

Ditto, I feel sad for her. Not enough joy I guess. It is ok. I will continue to post as I have done and continue to help those I can along the way. I will try to remember never to be mean and not offer nasty comments as some have done to me on here. It is just who I am. And I will continue to donate all my work and only make for me nonce in a while, because that is who I am.
HAppy Holidays Ladies. I have really enjoyed the feedback as I (Almost) always do


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

evesch said:


> arwenian said:
> 
> 
> > Very yummy! What is it made of? If it is wool, make it for yourself as it might be harder to care for . I may be wrong, but I think most charity recipients prefer something easily washable. Any opinions there?
> ...


Hi there - the reason some of the charities specify wool only is because it doesn't catch on fire the way acrylics do. Some of the people using the donated afghans etc. rely on open fires for cooking/heating etc. and therefore it is for safety reasons they prefer wool.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks caros, I was just going to say the same thing  Great minds think alike I guess ~:O)


caros said:


> evesch said:
> 
> 
> > arwenian said:
> ...


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Got my eye on a Kitty pattern. Its a thought.....
> 
> 
> kiwi11 said:
> ...


Or you could knit yourself a wee bag-then felt it-way cool?
That's if it's a wool yarn??


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Thanks caros, I was just going to say the same thing  Great minds think alike I guess ~:O)
> 
> 
> caros said:
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Nope, Ploy/Acrylic. No felting for this one. I have a project in my collection of somedays that as felted, but being allergic to wool does present a problem using it. But I like the idea of a bag 


kiwi11 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Got my eye on a Kitty pattern. Its a thought.....
> ...


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I think a Cowl would be a great idea..Love the color.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

make something for yourself or someone you know
the charity i was helping years ago kept what was sent and the people who needed them never got them


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks ladies! Here are some cute christmas ideas for you all..
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=3257&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29


----------



## Roberta J Corbitt (Dec 2, 2011)

Shawls are nice and also popular now. If anyone is interested I have some old crochet books that I would like to give away. I just don't like the idea of throwing them in the trash.Maybe there are some suggestions from any of you. Thanks, Roberta


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks any idea is a good idea


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

You could send them to me ))) I love crochet books


Roberta J Corbitt said:


> Shawls are nice and also popular now. If anyone is interested I have some old crochet books that I would like to give away. I just don't like the idea of throwing them in the trash.Maybe there are some suggestions from any of you. Thanks, Roberta


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

christmas presents to your friends and family or donate to the library or bookstore


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

There you go, being nice again 


standsalonewolf said:


> christmas presents to your friends and family or donate to the library or bookstore


 :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

being a total b is not easy


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I would love them ( the crochet books) if you could send them my way.
Marie


----------



## PKM (Nov 24, 2011)

LOVELY FEEL GOOD WOOL, YOU JUST HAVE TO DO A BLANKET/KNEE RUG OR CUSHION YOU CAN SINK INTO WHEN NEED COMFORTING. HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH WHAT EVER YOU DO

:thumbup: 

Pauline M aussie


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Really??? LOL


standsalonewolf said:


> being a total b is not easy


 :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

Never too late to try something new


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> Never too late to try something new


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

lol you got we all see more than we care to from outside our homes
I'm now this the time to relax and put the past behind us if we learned something good if not who cares


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I deal with crotchety old people all day trying to cheer them up and to think positive. For me a good day is if I smile on here and dont cry at work, and if one of my kids calls. I guess I gotta get older then! :O


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

old people that is tuff I used to be a nurses aide glad I went back into house painting


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, live in care. The guy is 74 and even came in today to ask me when I was going to work on something that was for me and not a stranger. Hmmmmm.. Maybe I am getting thru too him. I do get to get out once in a while to go clean other folks homes. I like that. It is quiet. Kinda my Zen time.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

I clean houses when I am not painting 
nursing homes was not my thing either
live in I never tried & don't want or need to


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

Both.

What kind of yarn? It looks soft and beautiful...just my color too.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

happy knitting with that yarn post it after it's finished


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

It is a Poly/acrylic blend. VERY SOFT!


mkbanklady said:


> Both.
> 
> What kind of yarn? It looks soft and beautiful...just my color too.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

never heard of it
do you know what your going to make yet


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Nope. I am determined to finish this blanket first. It is for Linus and I want it on a kid at Christmas...


standsalonewolf said:


> never heard of it
> do you know what your going to make yet


----------



## somlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Great colors, would look really nice on me. I can send you my address when you are ready. Enjoy,
Gloria (somlady)


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL Gloria! Another funny Gal. I knew you guys were hiding out there somewhere ~:O)


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm not picky, I'll take anything. lol


----------



## Joy Hoffmann (Oct 23, 2011)

Lucky thing you. Why can't I find bargains like that. The cowl will look absolutely devine in that colour. If you are thinking about giving it away pleeeeeease look in my direction Joy


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Lucky you!! What a find. Anything you make from this stash is going to be beautiful.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Definitely something for yourself!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

You could scan them onto your computer just in case you ever wanted them again and then send them to me, I love all the old patterns crotchet or knitting. LOL


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

One thing I have learned from all this is that I need to start taking a walk in the discount stores even if I don't need anything. You never know what you'll find.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Ooooo... I've got a Grocery Outlet right up the street! I'll have to go check it out and see if they have any. (It's right next to Hancocks Fabric store, so I'll have to stop there, too. LOL) The yarn looks really nice. Congrats on a good find!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

You still have a Hancocks??? Where are you. I am on the way!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL We have 2 in town. Fresno. And 1 Joanns. Hobby Lobby is about a half hour drive south. Wish there was one closer. Well, maybe not. I'd go in debt for sure! LOL


hennalady said:


> You still have a Hancocks??? Where are you. I am on the way!


----------



## peaker (Mar 4, 2011)

Love the yarn...great color and texture. Love, love the pattern. That'll go on my list of "to do" things :-D


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Oh yes the pattern is lovely, can I have one too?
:lol: :lol:


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Roberta J Corbitt said:


> Shawls are nice and also popular now. If anyone is interested I have some old crochet books that I would like to give away. I just don't like the idea of throwing them in the trash.Maybe there are some suggestions from any of you. Thanks, Roberta


Don't know where you are but if in the USA they can go media mail. I'll gladly pay the postage if you could send some my way. I knit some but prefer crochet. I'm trying to knit a shawl without a pattern, not sure how it will turn out. It kind of comes out when I've nothing else to work on at the moment!


----------



## shadowlight (Dec 1, 2011)

I would be interested in those patterns as well and am also willing to pay postage--if there are any left. (I'm in the USA). 
God bless...


----------



## shadowlight (Dec 1, 2011)

nickerina said:


> Roberta J Corbitt said:
> 
> 
> > Shawls are nice and also popular now. If anyone is interested I have some old crochet books that I would like to give away. I just don't like the idea of throwing them in the trash.Maybe there are some suggestions from any of you. Thanks, Roberta
> ...


I would be interested in those patterns as well and am also willing to pay postage--if there are any left. (I'm in the USA). 
God bless...

(Sorry about the double post, I'm still getting used to this site.)


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

Great color I think you need it.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Oh Wannabear, I have to stay in because when I go out and look at some wool and stuff, I always end up with a few new skeins, but that is ok. I will use them one day!
Janina :lol:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

As always ladies I am amused as I look in for wore of daily adventure here. So, the ladies that have asked for the yarn, I must decline  As for those of you looking at and loving the patterns posted there are links to get them for free with each picture. Just click and knit!! As for the crochet lover that is knitting a shawl, BRAVO! I do have a suggestion for you if you are not too far along. I did my first knitted one and it was soooooo easy and I would be happy to share the pattern if you are interested. It is a simple rectangle pattern and has no stitch markers or anything. One seam. DONE. So several of you have said "That pattern is great" Well........Which one  I posted several. So off to the showers I go while my senior is out and about at the doctor. WOOOOO HOOOO hot shower and an empty house!! My kinda day  I hope you are all having as much fun


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

As much as I like the yarn and think you should make something for me. I think you should make something for yourself. BUT I want to see a picture of it... OK?
And yes you got a great deal.Wish I did.


----------



## Miswis487 (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been looking for that type of yarn...I'll pay you $2 each and shipping! Not kidding!!!


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Miswis487 said:


> I've been looking for that type of yarn...I'll pay you $2 each and shipping! Not kidding!!!


And let the bidding begin! :thumbup:


----------



## Miswis487 (Nov 14, 2011)

I am sincere in my offer. you are welcome to tell me to drop stitches (as opposed to "drop dead") or email me at:
[email protected] with a counter offer. Mary Ellen


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

hennalady said:


> standsalonewolf said:
> 
> 
> > Never too late to try something new


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

caros said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > standsalonewolf said:
> ...


(I was laughing at the cartoon (p13) that says 'Being unstable and bitchy is all part of my mystique!' Somehow when I replied it didn't copy that bit of the post, so it seemed weird as if I was laughing about 'Never too late to try something new'!)


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

You got it Reanna! After my WIP. I am running out of time. I will be working on it till my fingers bleed if necessary as it is for charity.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

hennalady said:


> YUMMY! Super soft. Found at Grocery Outlet of all places.. Do you think I should make myself something or something for charity? :idea:


Happy Some Kinda Day to MEEEE! 

Happy Some Kinda Day to THEEEE!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

caros said:


> caros said:
> 
> 
> > hennalady said:
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I really want to make something with it, but I would however volunteer to see if there are any more and grab em up for all of you. I will pop in on my way to drop off my Linus Project.


Hohjocello said:


> Miswis487 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking for that type of yarn...I'll pay you $2 each and shipping! Not kidding!!!
> ...


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

I love this pattern. If you knit this one, please post a picture.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

which one darlin?? I posted 3-4!! :O


nikka said:


> I love this pattern. If you knit this one, please post a picture.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

hennalady said:


> which one darlin?? I posted 3-4!! :O
> 
> 
> nikka said:
> ...


The Fear of Commitment Cowl. I'd love to knit it for my dil!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I like that one too. But someone pointed out the yarn may not compliment the pattern, or the pattern might be lost in the yarn. I do have some other yarn that might work better for that one. I still havent decided what to do with it. I am leaning towards a cowl and maybe mittens, and a scarf for Breast Cancer donation (Or 2)...I am waiting on a pattern someone said the thought might be better. I have time to wait, just maybe not the patience ..


nikka said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > which one darlin?? I posted 3-4!! :O
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I like that one too. But someone pointed out the yarn may not compliment the pattern, or the pattern might be lost in the yarn. I do have some other yarn that might work better for that one. I still havent decided what to do with it. I am leaning towards a cowl and maybe mittens, and a scarf for Breast Cancer donation (Or 2)...I am waiting on a pattern someone said the thought might be better. I have time to wait, just maybe not the patience ..
> 
> 
> nikka said:
> ...


Whatever you choose, you simply must post a pic, for sure!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Of Course!!


nikka said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > I like that one too. But someone pointed out the yarn may not compliment the pattern, or the pattern might be lost in the yarn. I do have some other yarn that might work better for that one. I still havent decided what to do with it. I am leaning towards a cowl and maybe mittens, and a scarf for Breast Cancer donation (Or 2)...I am waiting on a pattern someone said the thought might be better. I have time to wait, just maybe not the patience ..
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Update!!!!! My blanket is done and in the wash for delivery tomorrow. I will break out the Pink Beauties today. Maybe I will just hug them a while as see what they say to me.... Im sooooo excited!!!! ~:O)


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Update!!!!! My blanket is done and in the wash for delivery tomorrow. I will break out the Pink Beauties today. Maybe I will just hug them a while as see what they say to me.... Im sooooo excited!!!! ~:O)


yay!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thought I would share my finally finished WIP  It is twin size, for a teenager.
Below are the Baby one I did las month. It was these two panels joined with Crochet in between and around the borders. Sorry no finished picture of it, just the 2 panels...


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

how fast do you knit 
nice work and colors


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

The big one in crochet took about 1/2 hr per row. (Month and 1/2 with Miss Macey helping) The knit one went fairly fast being smaller, on lg needles using 2 strands. (About 2-3 weeks)



standsalonewolf said:


> how fast do you knit
> nice work and colors


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

it looks soft


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Very soft. Baby yarns all the way. Completely washable too.


standsalonewolf said:


> it looks soft


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

there you go can't go wrong with washable yarns
at least they don't shrink up


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I completely agree!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

have you ever seen a cashmere sweater shrink


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh yeah. Makes a great Cabbage Patch Shirt! LOL


----------



## Joy Hoffmann (Oct 23, 2011)

hennalady that is absolutely exquisite dooool. Joy


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Joy!


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Your blankets are beautiful! Someone happy recipient will really enjoy them. And now.....bring out the pinkies! I have faith that you will soon think of the perfect project for this beautiful yarn. 
Happy Holidays to you and your family!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Hohjocello said:


> Your blankets are beautiful! Someone happy recipient will really enjoy them. And now.....bring out the pinkies! I have faith that you will soon think of the perfect project for this beautiful yarn.
> Happy Holidays to you and your family!


I searched neck warmers all night and some hand warmers to day. Still deciding!!! I did roll one of the skeins though this morning to see what I have. Nice feel, deciding on knit or crochet now. Might play with the ball today with both to see what I like best 

Being a Pirate kinda gal, I might just do something Piratey! LOL. It could work.......


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

This is really weird, but I think I'm as excited about that yarn as you are. Going around doing my everyday activities, I think "What will she do with that yarn? How will it look?" Just out of the clear blue.

Am I crazy or what?


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

too many ideas to knit at once once you see those patterns it's hard to decide


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Crazy as I am!! The pirate thing was really intended as humor, but I did find some cute fingerless gloves with pirates that I absolutely adore. Will use some other yarn for these I'm sure LOL


wannabear said:


> This is really weird, but I think I'm as excited about that yarn as you are. Going around doing my everyday activities, I think "What will she do with that yarn? How will it look?" Just out of the clear blue.
> 
> Am I crazy or what?


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

I saw those gloves cool


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Right????? They are soooo me!! and a hat to match or scarf for sure. Im not too big on hats with the Power surges. Ok, Here are the narrowed down results. Feedback please, i vote each. LOL 


standsalonewolf said:


> I saw those gloves cool


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Open in Word rich text doc. I will try something else just in case no one can open it..


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

I love those colors and the patterns did you make these or are you going to


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Have not made any, just what I have narrowed it down to. Any suggestions for the Pink???


standsalonewolf said:


> I love those colors and the patterns did you make these or are you going to


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

socks or sweater maybe a baby blanket


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

That was not a choice!!!! Smarty pants!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

go with the socks


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Slippers perhaps, but I am knitting rookie for patterns and have never DPN in my life :O


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

they are complicated so I avoid them
I just learned how to use circular


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I think that No 5 would be nice, it looks lovely and warm with the neckwarmer/hat combined.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

yea it did bet that would look real cute


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

So, the one with the hat? I forgot to number them....


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

there all cute I'd go with the easiest first


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Maybe I will make slippers and hand warmies and ALL the cowls and give away all but one cowl........


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

that what I did with all those cowls I made most are christmas gifts and one for me
scarfs are easy also depending on the pattern


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

If I add one more scarf to my supply I could hang the whole neighborhood with them!!! LOL


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Finally broke it out!! I am making this first  :mrgreen: :XD: :roll:


----------



## Roberta J Corbitt (Dec 2, 2011)

How to send the books to you Marie, I will gladly send them.
Robertra


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

hennalady said:


> YUMMY! Super soft. Found at Grocery Outlet of all places.. Do you think I should make myself something or something for charity? :idea:


Did you ever work this up?? I found a mint green fuzzy yarn but it's (almost like a sock yarn thickness)


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

I LOVE CoCo Knits designs.


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

hennalady said:


> I know!!!! I bought every single one they had too  Who needs gas??? LOL


Gas, Food, elelctricity (will be turned off if I don't pay the bill) No... we don't need those things as long as we have yarn!

Great buy! kudos!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I did start it but recently found out I am wrapping my yarn the wrong way! I will be tearing it out and starting again now that I know.... But I still look at it every day and pet it


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Its okay to wrap your yarn the wrong direction as long as you pick it up the apropriate way when you get to it. It bugs people to watch me because I wrap differently depending on the purpose. You just need to be sure to pick up the leading edge. Explaining that: when you are knitting if you pull your sts side to side, slightly, you will see that the sts are slightly angled across your needle. The edge closest to the right is the one you knit through. Otherwise you end up with twisted sts.
Kristine

[hennalady]I did start it but recently found out I am wrapping my yarn the wrong way! I will be tearing it out and starting again now that I know.... But I still look at it every day and pet it [/quote]


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I understand what you are saying, but....I have always wondered why my knitting looked different than the pictures. Now I know why. I wrapped from below going clockwise in my purl. This unfortunately makes a difference. I am doing better now and am almost done with my first "Correct Piece". I will post it tonight under Add your own stitch of the day here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58904-16.html#1264732



wetfeet2 said:


> Its okay to wrap your yarn the wrong direction as long as you pick it up the apropriate way when you get to it. It bugs people to watch me because I wrap differently depending on the purpose. You just need to be sure to pick up the leading edge. Explaining that: when you are knitting if you pull your sts side to side, slightly, you will see that the sts are slightly angled across your needle. The edge closest to the right is the one you knit through. Otherwise you end up with twisted sts.
> Kristine
> 
> [hennalady]I did start it but recently found out I am wrapping my yarn the wrong way! I will be tearing it out and starting again now that I know.... But I still look at it every day and pet it


[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice score! I like the pattern, especially the move around button. The color is beautiful.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Blumoon said:


> Nice score! I like the pattern, especially the move around button. The color is beautiful.


I agree completely!!! I cant wait till I get it done....RIGHT!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks nice and soft and warm.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

It is soooooooo soft like a baby bunny....


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

hennalady said:


> It is soooooooo soft like a baby bunny....


Mine is too. I was thinking of making some kind of evening cape. I like wooden needles best for my fingers, but I'm thinking metal ones for this kind of yarn. What is your pref?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

mummsie said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > It is soooooooo soft like a baby bunny....
> ...


I am using Bamboo with this one> It is working fine. Metal may be a little to slippery....


----------



## snookums4 (Mar 17, 2012)

I love that cowl... I want to make it myself. 
Never have done buttons b/4, but I can learn. 
Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

snookums4 said:


> I love that cowl... I want to make it myself.
> Never have done buttons b/4, but I can learn.
> Please let us know how it goes!


Go to the link and just start!! Isnt it beautiful???


----------



## snookums4 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you for the encouragement! 
Do you think it can be made with a yarn
that isn't quite so thick??


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

snookums4 said:


> Thank you for the encouragement!
> Do you think it can be made with a yarn
> that isn't quite so thick??


It can be made out of anything you want! Dig out your stitch markers snookums4 and go for it! The way it is written any yarn will do because you can just keep going till you like the size of it. My pink yarn goes down to pencil lead thin in its skinny spots. Just adds to the texture. :thumbup: I cant wait to see yours when it is done


----------

